# Writing a book on model railroading - looking for your input!



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I'm in the process of compiling an e-book/book on CD from various experienced modelers about model railroading and am curious to know what you'd like to know. 

What's the biggest challenge or roadblock you've faced in your layout designs, train detailing/building/repair, or finding the right cars/engines/scaled accessory pieces? 

What would be the single most useful piece of information you need to become better at model railroading?

This book is an open slate right now with no set theme or outline, so I'm looking for direction from those who really know what they're talking about with regards to model railroading. I'm looking forward to your input here:

http://members.flycatchergenerator.c...ey.php?nid=208

Thank you, in advance!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hello Bill Zimmerman, 
i don't have a habit of filling my email on random forms on the web so my replay will go here. this way it will also be possible to discuss it.

among other topics, i would like to see the following:

1. Room.
in RR modeling room is a premium and i see lots of modelers not utilizing it in most rational way. then again i see work of Russian modelers (who are times and times more limited in space then us. ) who show ingenius solutions of compact, retractable yet full featured layouts and workspaces.
this chapter will explain how to scope opportunity for layout location and how to make it least disturbing to those who live with you.

2. track schema 
many, especially beginning modelers, fail to create feasible track schema which results in funds spent on unneded items, boredom and eventualy abandoned project. 
chapter will demonstrate concepts of creating schema for realistic operation within limitations of layout area that is allocated to the project. it also can contain trackwork rules explaining such consepts as grade and lurch limitations.

i could go on but i highly doubt book titled "7 secrets..." (whatever subject) can be taken seriously. there are no secrets. there are however concepts. and then why only 7 and not 17, 27 or more advices? you focusing on exact number of concepts will result not in comprehensive guide but cheap cosmopolitan style publication ala "the 7 things you didn't know about dating" and other pulp of 0 value. i see no need in yet another "difference between gage and scale" book in which author treats his reader as if he is an idiot. 

there is however a need in comprehensive reference book. while the best publication so far - *Track Planning for realistic Operation * could definitely be expanded i do not see book with title "7 secrets..." coming anywhere close to this need. Serious book takes serious effort and a lot researching to put together. You saying "_Should be ready in a few weeks_" means you pretty much going to throw some (7 to be exact) facts together and hope unsuspecting sob will bite. 

is this you BTW ??
http://www.billztreasurechest.com/


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

7 secrets, eh?

1. Put yer wallet back in yer pocket and don't pull it out 'til you've read all 3 volumes of Robert Schliecher's "The Model Railroading Handbook" from cover to cover.

2. Do not plan one inch of track until you know at least 2 nearby modelers with several years of experience between them.

3. Please take up stamp collecting if you have little or no mechanical and electrical aptitude. A free pass is given to anyone who has successfully restarted a TYCO locomotive on their own.

4. Accept the fact that you will loose approximately 40-60% of the resale value of your equipment should you decide that this isn't the hobby for you.

5. Before you lay one twig of scenery, remind yourself over and over again, like a mantra, that the layout shots that wow you now are products of serious time, money and effort over a period of months and years---not daze and weaks.

6. Your first layout must be no larger than a standard sheet of plywood and finished before you; a) go bigger, or b) change scales.

7 You must have the full approval of you spouse and must reciprocate accordingly...i.e. spend $180 on trains means spend $180 on spouse *before* one spends yet another dime on said trains.

Permission is freely granted to distribute said wisdom to any and all takers...


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

Anton,

Thank you for your feedback. I appreciate it and fully understand your hesitancy to include your feedback on an unfamiliar site. No problem at all...

As for the "7 Secrets" title, I honestly haven't decided on a title, yet (and, you're right, there's no reason to limit the number of chapters or pointers to just seven, anyway). That was one off the top of my head that I'm using for now, but very well could change. 

What I didn't want to do, though, was have the proposed title steer the content in one direction or another. I honestly want to provide a book that helps answer real needs/problems and NOT just another fluff book on the difference between gages and scales (a better title would probably help avoid that misperception...). I'm not saying it will necessarily be a lengthy reference book, but it will contain useful and practical information.

So, with that said, thank you for your input. That was _very_ helpful and much appreciated!

If you have any other comments or suggestions, I'm definitely open to hearing your input!

Thanks, again,

Bill


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

That's great advice! (especially #7...) Thank you very much!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> 7 secrets, eh?
> 
> 1. Put yer wallet back in yer pocket and don't pull it out 'til you've read all 3 volumes of Robert Schliecher's "The Model Railroading Handbook" from cover to cover.
> 
> ...


Hey what's wrong with stamps?
I been collecting since I was 10 years old.
Have you ever checked out any of the train stamps?
Nothing wrong with collecting stamps, I got a ton of them.
Miniature works of art they are.:thumbsup:
One of my error sheets I paid $7.80 for is worth over $600 bucks now.
I got stamps from country's that are not even country's any more.

Takes up less room then all my HO and O and N too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay ... great tips ... words of wisdom ... funny, but all true!

Sgager ...

I appreciate your invitation to share some ideas, and wish you success with the compilation and book. Some misc thoughts ...

I'm a novice RR modeler ... been modeling other things (boats, etc.) most of my life, but got the train bug about a year ago and have jumped into it pretty heavily. In doing so, I was a complete naive novice ... I had to ask members here to explain why some trains / transformers are AC vs. DC. But, ask I did ... then asked some more, and asked some more. My point here is this ... I think I've learned a lot in the past year, but whatever knowledge I've amassed, it's almost entirely due to the INTERACTION and DIALOG with people like the members here on the forum. I did pick up a few books (Lionel maintenance, Lionel history, etc.) which I enjoyed, but the depth of tricks, tips, under-the-hood knowhow has been learned by doing the touchy-feely thing with gizmos (motors, frames, trucks, etc.), getting stumped along the way, then having guys here actively point me in the right direction and steer me along the way. I've found this method so enormously helpful that I'm somewhat reluctant to delve much further into the published book sector of research. Don't misinterpret that ... I'm all for reading and learning. But it's the interactive aspect of things like the forum that I've found offer more productivity for the end user (especially novice ones like me), and hence, yield more bang-for-the-buck on my end... where "buck" equals TIME INVESTMENT, rather than cash outlay.

So, that all said, if I were to steer you in any way, it would be to devote a section of the book to point RR hobbiests towards places (local clubs, national clubs, internet forums, etc.) where they can dialog with others sharing the same interest and with people who have a wide cross-section of skill levels. In regards to that last point, I think I've learned just as much from asking questions of pros here on the forum as I have trying to formulate my thoughts and understanding of a technical issue so that I, in turn, could offer a response to some new novice here on the forum. You learn both ways, so to speak.

There is one other issue that's important to me (and I suspect many other RR guys) that I suspect is NOT covered very often in existing books and such: researching and promoting the nostalgia end of things. What do I mean by that? Oh, sure, there's scores and scores of books that will step you through the history of Lionel, Marx, American Flyer and the like ... the company, the trains, etc. All good. But what fascinates me is more about the people who have USED the trains that I have (some family relatives that I know about, but more often, unknown past folk who were owners / caretakers of stuff I've purchased on ebay). Who were these people? What got them interested in their trains? Did their kids enjoy them? How many generations might have shared in the joy of watching said train run around a tree at Christmastime? Sadly, for many of my trains, those questions are lost to history and can never again be answered ... at least when looking at the past.

Which brings me to my next point, and my suggestion for your book ...

All of us in the hobby are building legacies and nostalgia for future generations, regardless of whether we think of it our not. Chances are that many of our little toy trains will be around here on Earth far longer than many of us. Who will they get passed down to? Who will use them? Will they share in the same family traditions?

And to answer those FUTURE questions, I think it's important that we all begin to document a bit about the legacies of our trains that we are all building now. Write it down. Stick a few notes inside the loco cab. Glue some photos to the underside of the layout table. Share some project laughs on a "lasting" media format, perhaps like the forum here.

I suspect many modelers focus on enjoying their trains today. Nothing wrong with that. But it might be that a new book with a not-so-often-written chapter about promoting, documenting, and investing in developing a legacy of trains, family, lore, etc for tomorrow's modelers might spark some extra interest, and promote a bridging of knowledge between generations.

My two-cents, anyway...

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Hey what's wrong with stamps?
> I been collecting since I was 10 years old.
> Have you ever checked out any of the train stamps?
> Nothing wrong with collecting stamps, I got a ton of them.
> Miniature works of art they are.:thumbsup:


SIDEBAR ...

Hey Ed,

Quick answer is "No" ... I've never seen a collection of train stamps, though I'm quite intrigued. Maybe when you get a chance, you can snap some pics and post some favorite ones here on a new thread? I'd really love to see some.

Hint ... hint ... hint ... :thumbsup:

(Any upside-down train stamps worth a fortune, like the famous upside down airplane stamp?!?!)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Sgager said:


> Anton,
> 
> I appreciate it and fully understand your hesitancy to include your feedback on an unfamiliar site. No problem at all...
> ...
> What I didn't want to do, though, was have the proposed title steer the content in one direction or another. I honestly want to provide a book that helps answer real needs/problems and NOT just another fluff book on the difference between gages and scales (a better title would probably help avoid that misperception...). I'm not saying it will necessarily be a lengthy reference book, but it will contain useful and practical information.


feedback i have no problem with, i will say whatever i will say anywhere. email however is not something that you really have to know at this point.

Bill,let me ask you ,how do you grade your personal level of experience as far as railroad modeling ? would you say you are seasoned pro?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Hey what's wrong with stamps?


Always like to throw that hook out there, justa see who gets snagged... 

As for a suggestion, there's more than enough good tomes on model railroading---how 'bout one on the history of a particular scale or brand(s)? There are very few of those that are worth getting.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tankist said:


> Bill,let me ask you ,how do you grade your personal level of experience as far as railroad modeling ? would you say you are seasoned pro?


Hi Bill, 

Anton's pertinent question had also crossed my mind. 
Care to show us some pics of your work? 

Could give you more credibility... 

Greg


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

tankist said:


> feedback i have no problem with, i will say whatever i will say anywhere. email however is not something that you really have to know at this point.
> 
> Bill,let me ask you ,how do you grade your personal level of experience as far as railroad modeling ? would you say you are seasoned pro?



No, I'm not a seasoned pro at railroad modeling - yet. (still got quite a few decades ahead of me to master it, though!) I'm a nostalgic 30-something who has very fond memories of Christmastimes in Scottsdale, AZ at my grandparent's place helping put together S-gage track and pulling out and dusting off a few of the many engines and cars my grandfather had neatly stored on wall shelving in his workroom. I remember getting up at 5:00 in the morning to run the trains alone - before my younger siblings got up. I want that for my kids, too. I need to learn and build my own set.

I'm also a budding entrepreneur at heart and love marketing and creating interesting businesses and products. I'm hopeful that both interests can work together in a fun, new project.

Because I'm not an expert or experienced model railroader, I can't write a book about it - at least, not one of any real substance or help. That's why, after I figure out what specific aspect(s) of model railroading appear to have the most interest, I'll be contacting and interviewing (and compensating) very experienced model railroaders who'd like to contribute chapters to the book (kind of like a "Chicken Soup for the Soul" approach to compiling a book...). 

So, in a nutshell, that's the whole story. Hope that better helps explain my intent.

BTW - the "billztreasurechest" site is not me. No idea who that is...


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Anton's pertinent question had also crossed my mind.
> Care to show us some pics of your work?
> ...



...see my reply above. That should answer your questions...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Sgager said:


> ...see my reply above. That should answer your questions...


Sorry to read your answer, Bill. 

Just going around glomming information off of others about something you *don't* have enough personal interest to actually *do* yourself really hurts your credibility...

...because it *can* make other people *feel* like they're being *used* by you just so you can make a buck off of them. 


Greg


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Sorry to read your answer, Bill.
> 
> Just going around glomming information off of others about something you *don't* have enough personal interest to actually *do* yourself really hurts your credibility...
> 
> ...




Sorry you see it that way, Greg. I guess I see it differently than you do. My goal is to compile a book on some aspect(s) of model railroading by contracting/partnering with a few model railroading experts who may be interested in helping their own expert status and credibility in the model railroading community by being included in a successful book on a subject they have a vested and deep interest in. 

No, I'm not an expert model railroader. Instead, I bring to the table the effort of putting a project like this together and marketing know-how to sell it to the market niche(s) who would be interested in purchasing it.

I've laid all my cards on the table here. I'm being completely honest with my intent and see nothing ethically or morally wrong with this type of approach - as long as all parties reach a fair compensation agreement. If I can't come to a fair compensation agreement with enough experienced modelers, then this idea won't work. But, I won't know until I try.

I think it's a win-win and certainly doesn't preclude you or anyone else from publishing your own books/e-books, etc. It would simply add another published credibility source you can point people to. The experienced model railroader participants have nothing to lose if it flops (except an hour or two with me on a phone interview), and at least a nominal gain for their time. In our society, those in print are perceived, right or wrong, as credible experts. I'm offering just one more avenue to do that. 

So, I appreciate your concern, but think you're judging too quickly and harshly without all the facts. Capitalism can and should be a win-win and I fully plan to make that happen, if others are willing and interested in participating!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Is it me or are we talking about a writing assignment at the beginning of the school year? From time to time we have seen seekers of information for school reports. These question are obvious due to the subject matter and time of year. Achitectural students have been big here in the past looking for sources. If I was interested in books I would write one, but this is more fun.
You could never post this at a magazine forum. Good Luck


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what is the scope of planned publication? how many pages and chapters of actual content? (not including glorious forewards ala "_when i was a kid a loved railroads..._") 



Sgager said:


> ...
> My goal is to compile a book on some aspect(s) of model railroading by contracting/partnering with a few model railroading experts who may be interested in helping their own expert status and credibility in the model railroading community by being included in a successful book on a subject they have a vested and deep interest in.
> 
> No, I'm not an expert model railroader.
> ...


Bill, i'm less concerned about the professionals you hire for this being compensated or not. but with you not being an expert on the subject i don't see how you will be able to compile a credible book. even if you subcontract part of the work to others. there is a reason why expression "he wrote a book on subject" means top tier specialist. it goes both ways.

Win-win? certainly not. imagine your book on the shelf near the one i mentioned earlier (track planning), how will uninformed buyer know to buy the better option (sorry, i do not see you topping that one at this point)? and chances are yours will be called something like "the best book on model railroading you could ever by" (fr marketing of course) . so your book will dilute and divert at least some from the better option. is this unethical? i think so, but as you mentioned the word "capitalism", i do not think this would bother you. hek, even our president is busy writing kids books these days instead of governing his country...




with that, there is a room for nice structured guide. nothing i seen so far is perfect. but compiling such book takes serious effort, loong time, not 3 weeks, not even 3 month. anything less and it is just another fluff title .


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Is it me or are we talking about a writing assignment at the beginning of the school year? From time to time we have seen seekers of information for school reports.


nah, i think this is another entrepreneur who wants to cash in on stupid people who buy "_X-number of facts you never new about Y-subject_". we see them from time to time here. i think i will start copying my replies to save time when next one shows up in couple month .


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Bill, 

I'm *all* for Capitalism... so if you can find enough model railroading clients to enter into a financial agreement with you... go for it. 

I was just expressing my own personal view that a book's credibility is enhanced when the author has a genuine passion for the book's topic. 

Greg


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't aspire to be better at model railroading, I am pretty good at it already LOL

Plus I have a big ego so that helps me get through the day


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

choo choo said:


> book's credibility is enhanced when the author has a genuine passion for the book's topic.


genuine passion he has. it is the knowledge that he lacks at the moment. which is obviously can be improved with time given the right stimuli (desire to write a book and make some buck is not the right one)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Bill,

You can't say I didn't warn you about the reception. *L* I left you a lengthy reply this morning, back in the "Introduce Yourself" thread that might be a good start for you. It comes right on the heels of the one where I accused you of shooting JR and getting my dog in a family way.

I'm not speaking for anyone else---just stating my own viewpoint, here. I think Bill has been polite enough and replied at length to the extent I'm willing to give him a chance. What I have suggested to him, in the other thread, is that he needs to build a layout and he needs to spend extensive time here, learning about model railroading, before attempting a book.

Next issue---the book he wants to write. I pointed out that no one cares for being skimmed for knowledge to write an inadequate and superficial book about model railroading: I think everyone here has made that clear to Bill. That subject has been addressed; if he's seriously interested in learning, he'll be among us for a long time to come. I look at it this way: Greg could be working on a book right now (sorry, Greg!) that will gather all that everyone here can offer and publish it, making a modest amount. So could I. The point is, Bill will never succeed in writing the book unless he immerses himself in the subject because there's just too much to learn. If he is not seriously interested, he'll drift off and his book will totally suck and not sell. 

Again, I speak only for me, but I intend to share with him the little I know because that's how I pay back the ones here who taught me. If he writes a book, I'm no worse off and I've payed part of my debt the my teachers. 

Each of you do as he sees best. Personally, I think Bill is gonna get suckered into loving this train thing just like the rest of us, so welcome to the Forum, Bill.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Reckers said:


> I look at it this way: Greg could be working on a book right now (sorry, Greg!) that will gather all that everyone here can offer and publish it, making a modest amount.


Jeez, Reck... now you blew my cover. 

Seriously, that would violate my ethics...

...but *if* I ever *did* do a book it would be about how to start and run a successful small business... because that's what I know best. 

Greg


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> I'm *all* for Capitalism... so if you can find enough model railroading clients to enter into a financial agreement with you... go for it.
> 
> ...




Fair enough. Point taken!


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Bill,
> 
> You can't say I didn't warn you about the reception. *L* I left you a lengthy reply this morning, back in the "Introduce Yourself" thread that might be a good start for you. It comes right on the heels of the one where I accused you of shooting JR and getting my dog in a family way.
> 
> ...




You're absolutely right - you warned me... Despite the, er, "lukewarm" reception I appreciate the input. It's been helpful to understand the serious model railroading subculture a bit better. I'll certainly be taking it all into consideration.

Now, please excuse me while I pick my ego up off the floor before I trip over it... hwell:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have no desire to put pen to paper but, if you're serious, you're welcome to any of my online photography and/or how-tos with proper credit and final editing approval.

That should help you sell a couple at least...:thumbsup:

Just don't forget the first rule of model railroading for profit:

_The best way to make a small fortune in model trains is to start with a large one._


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sgager said:


> You're absolutely right - you warned me... Despite the, er, "lukewarm" reception I appreciate the input. It's been helpful to understand the serious model railroading subculture a bit better. I'll certainly be taking it all into consideration.
> 
> Now, please excuse me while I pick my ego up off the floor before I trip over it... hwell:



Bill, you're welcome here, and I'd like to see you get involved in the site. Give a little thought, if you will, for why this site exists. For some of us, it's the camaraderie; others are old hands who have a wealth of information and would like to share it with anyone willing to learn. I showed up a year ago, totally ignorant of model railroading with a train I had questions about. Now it's a year later and I'm still ignorant but have a lot more train stuff. The point is, this site is a place where you invest yourself long-term. Personally, I think you'll decide to do that and the book thing will become irrelevant to the other members. Like Shay, they'll encourage you and offer help---they just want you to invest the time to do a serious work on it that they will respect.

Finally----the bad guys. These are the ones for whom your ire and resentment should be reserved----they created the bad perception you encountered. We have people who periodically post here. Some mask their posts with a train-related title and proceed to advertise shoes, purses, and other junk. Another is an Australian guy who wrote a knock-off book; either he or his distributor pretend to be a woman joining or anyone else to get on the site to advertise a book he wrote. His book, incidentally, promises to make you an expert on model railroading in 30 days and is titled something like "The Universal Guide to Model Railroading". Another writer tries to advertise his book here, periodically, adding a signature line that is a link to the book he is selling. What they have in common is that they are parasites: they attempt to feed off of the site. Incidentally, if you Google "Model Railroading Secrets" or "Model Railroading Mistakes", you'll see stuff like this: http://www.guideformodeltrains.com/ Those are the people we don't want around.

Take some time, get to know everyone, and get to know the site. As I said in my post on the "Introduce Yourself" thread, I run S scale and would be happy to share what I know of it. The rest of the folks here will give you an even break or better if you stick around.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Jeez, Reck... now you blew my cover.
> 
> Seriously, that would violate my ethics...
> 
> ...


Greg,

I had no choice but to drop you in the bucket. Nothing personal, I just had to slow down your progress on the book so I could get mine published first! Overall, I don't think that will be too difficult---on the basis of knowlege on the topic, mine should prove considerably shorter. :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, and Bill? My dog says she misses you and wants to know when you're coming back.


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

Len, 

After reading your comments about the internet bad guys, I went ahead and did a thorough Google search and found this site: http://beginnersguidetomodeltrains.com
(along with the others you'd mentioned, which were definitely not good quality or even a halfway honest attempt to cover even part of the subject):

This one is just as obnoxious in its presentation as the others, but the author seems to have put a great deal more thought into the content (well... at least based on the info on the sales page - I haven't actually purchased or read the e-book...) 

Anyone read it or know anything about the actual content? If so, how would you rate it as a resource for a true beginner? (the problem is I'm such a novice that I really don't know enough to be able to tell if the info is accurate or not...)

Since I'm a beginner, this is kind of the direction I was originally thinking of going with the book idea - focusing on beginners and their needs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How much are you paying for a chapter?  $$$$$$
Or do you pay by the word?:laugh:

Can I add a chapter just about Jersey rail roads? 
And the modeler's who model them?

What do you think the title will be?

I think I agree with Reckers advice. 
He lit up like a sunrise over a fire, when you mentioned the S scale.:laugh:
Do you still have them? 

Edit, I see you do

Welcome to the site....stick around and learn something. Theres a lot of good info here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Scale, Ed...S Scale. *LOL!!!*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Scale, Ed...S Scale. *LOL!!!*



Thats what I said.

Same thing though.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Bill,

When I was first getting started, I checked a couple of books out from the library and pored over them. I also started reading everything I could find on the internet, then found this site. My honest opinion is that everything you can learn about model railroading can be found on sites with great teachers, web pages, and through hands-on experience. 
Now...I'm going to sound like I'm criticizing you or your project here, but I'm talking about the ones already available. The problem with books for beginners is that they are generally written by a person who has limited knowledge of the field---someone barely past the beginner stage. Worse, it may be written by someone who just read a bunch of other beginners books and then wrote his own. Second problem---bias. If you read a beginners book and he says, "These five things are the most important", you can't help but think he's right. Third....he's picking something that he understands and can easily write about, and that is not necessarily what is the most important.

Personally, I'd say screw the books and stay on the internet---and start getting your hands dirty.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed, perhaps you could do the chapter on Hard Rolls and short mountains?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Ed, perhaps you could do the chapter on Hard Rolls and short mountains?


Hard rolls? uuuuall want a stale roll? he he he

Hard rolls and SAND mountains.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sgager, here's another site for you to explore: http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x

It's a site that's associated with an O-gauge magazine. The members there aren't nearly as handsome as the ones here on MTF, but it's a very good site with a world of knowledge. I follow the S scale segment and the Scenery forum. The latter is, IMHO, the best scenery site on line.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Bill, you've yet to answer about the scope of your intended publication



Sgager said:


> This one is just as obnoxious in its presentation as the others, but the author seems to have put a great deal more thought into the content (well... at least based on the info on the sales page - I haven't actually purchased or read the e-book...)
> 
> Anyone read it or know anything about the actual content? If so, how would you rate it as a resource for a true beginner?


nope, the only thing author has put thought into is how to market his "creation". judging the sample that was posted here for evaluation, actual content is far and between. but the filler junk is glorious, stories like:
" _ohh i so much loved trains when i was a kid. but it is so confusing so i thought 'how can i build one?' this book will tell you all about the difference between gage and scale_ out of total of ~35 pages, at 4 are Contents, then the demagogical intro, then chapter on "why should you build a layout". and that was called the 'ultimate guide'. 

how do i rate this for beginner? MISINFORMING and COUNTERPRODUCTIVE!
and chances are good that reading this publication is going to turn off some of the readers from the hobby altogether. 

again, writing serious book takes serious effort. good writer who knows how to reach people will write a good book. person with knowledge and passion for the subj who has primary objective to share his knowledge probably will do good too. a marketer and businessman will look for a way to put least time effort into actual creation (as time is money) and make the most profit - do you really think publications created in such way can be any good?


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

This book has lots and lots of pictures, costs me $39.99. Just chock full of old timer secrets.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"By H.O. Gauge" ...

Ahhh ... errr ... hmmm ...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> "By H.O. Gauge" ...
> 
> Ahhh ... errr ... hmmm ...


Back in the golden years of MR Magazine, several articles were written by a gentleman by the name of H.O. Frothmouth...:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ, that's just his pseudonym. You may not be aware of this, but before writing for the "Dummies" series, H. O. used to write for a Vietnamese publisher named Mei Laiout. I understand they couldn't get along; she ran O gauge and was constantly belittling him.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> TJ, that's just his pseudonym. You may not be aware of this, but before writing for the "Dummies" series, H. O. used to write for a Vietnamese publisher named Mei Laiout. I understand they couldn't get along; she ran O gauge and was constantly belittling him.


:laugh:

"You no run HO. HO bad. Me no like you and your HO. You want run trains? You run O. No O ... no trains. Now, go ... out ... scram ..."

You tell him, Mei ... you tell him!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

O, no!!!!!! You little HO!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Bill,
> 
> When I was first getting started, I checked a couple of books out from the library and pored over them. I also started reading everything I could find on the internet, then found this site. My honest opinion is that everything you can learn about model railroading can be found on sites with great teachers, web pages, and through hands-on experience.
> Now...I'm going to sound like I'm criticizing you or your project here, but I'm talking about the ones already available. The problem with books for beginners is that they are generally written by a person who has limited knowledge of the field---someone barely past the beginner stage. Worse, it may be written by someone who just read a bunch of other beginners books and then wrote his own. Second problem---bias. If you read a beginners book and he says, "These five things are the most important", you can't help but think he's right. Third....he's picking something that he understands and can easily write about, and that is not necessarily what is the most important.
> ...



Great advice. Thanks, again.


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Sgager, here's another site for you to explore: http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x
> 
> It's a site that's associated with an O-gauge magazine. The members there aren't nearly as handsome as the ones here on MTF, but it's a very good site with a world of knowledge. I follow the S scale segment and the Scenery forum. The latter is, IMHO, the best scenery site on line.



Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

tankist said:


> Bill, you've yet to answer about the scope of your intended publication
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Point taken. Thanks for your input on that. I certainly don't want to publish anything that's not helpful to a true beginner. So... I've taken all the input from everyone here and mulled it over long and hard (and discussed with my wife multiple times - she's my best reality-check/sounding board ) and have concluded that I need to follow the advice so many of you have given and get involved and personally experienced first before attempting to write a book on the subject - even if it's a compilation from others with experience. 

I'll be hanging around this forum every so often and learning what I can as the years progress. I look forward to the challenge and fun this hobby can be!

On an unrelated note, how do I change my login name (so it's spelled correctly!!)??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bill,

Glad to hear that you plan to dive in head first to some hands-on train stuff. You'll enjoy the ride, especially with helps/tips/fun from the guys here on the forum.

Looking forward to the dialog,

TJ


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Bill,
> 
> Glad to hear that you plan to dive in head first to some hands-on train stuff. You'll enjoy the ride, especially with helps/tips/fun from the guys here on the forum.
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to it, too, though I'll be moving a snail's pace compared with you guys. It'll take me years to slowly build a layout, etc., with everything else I've got on my plate right now. But, my interest is sincere and even if it takes a decade or more to really get into trains, I'll definitely be tinkering a little here and there and learning what I can from the experts here. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I wonder if this was ever finished????


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

As Shaygetz says, read every book and magazine you can get your hands on. Search the Internet for layouts so you can get and idea of what has been done. Suggest that before any track plans are made that you decide what you want your layout to be....a switching layout, a continuous run layout with sidings, a point-to-point layout, combos of the proceeding. Lastly, up-front, accept the reality that your first layout will be subject to change while the ink dries.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I wonder if this was ever finished????


I'm thinking it was finished the day he got all of our constructive feedback. What looked to be a quick book for some fast cash ran aground on reality.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

care and maintenance of Marx trains, luckily they are all pretty much the same when you get the shells off lol


----------



## FranksHOLighting (Dec 17, 2012)

I love to write and am currently writing a book for Baen Publishing. It's SCI-FI, but I have some general tips on writing. The history idea shaygetz put out there is a good one. You could start with a brief history on model railroading. Who, where and when did it start. Never thought about it. Tell how you became interested and what kind of layouts you had and have today. Tell it in your own words and try not to be to flashy using big words or over describe things that will lose your reader attention. Research everything and double check your facts. Don't be afraid to quote, just be sure and let your readers know it's a quote. Use all the model railroad books you can as references and be sure to list them in the bibliography. Try an immerse your readers into the world you are creating with your words. Tell a story about the whole model train world, but most of all be fair to your readers---don't assume they know what your talking about--but at the same time don't over simplify. Find the middle ground and keep their attention. Good Luck and don't worry how long the book is--OF MICE AND MEN was only 110 pages long.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Say, what other kinds of books does Baen Publishing do, Frank? I'm working on stories, and am looking for an outlet.


----------



## FranksHOLighting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bean Publishing does mainly science fiction. The Writers Publishing Guide, which is updated annually, is where I found them. They list agents and publishing houses and what they specialize in. I realize most of this information can be found online these days, but I still recommend the publishing guide to find the publisher that is right for you or better yet an agent, who will negotiate with publishing houses for you. It's not easy getting an agent, but it's definitely worth the try. Most book stores carry the publishing guide. The guide will also give you tips on how to go about getting published; the does and don't s--that sort of thing. Good luck, I will be happy to share anything I know that will help you. Frank


----------

